# Padilla 1948 Churchill Cigar Review - Very nice smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If you are in the market for a medium bodied smoke with lots of leather, oak and subtle cocoa flavors this cigar is a must. Cigar looks great, burn...

Read the full review here: Padilla 1948 Churchill Cigar Review - Very nice smoke


----------

